# Help with TRS32



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey guys, I have my TRS32 apart to replace the dual sprocket
assembly do to the small sprocket stripping it's teeth. While i'm
in this i want to replace the axle bushings. They seem to be an
odd size with a .750 id and 1.125 od. Part number M118091. Is
this correct that these stupid little bushings are 27.40 each. I
looked on ebay and every other size is around 4 bucks. What 
makes these so expensive and can i get them elsewhere at a 
better price.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Nothing:smiley-confused009:
I forget the prices, but Ariens made a few JD models and they wanted something like $50 for a belt cover. I had a real JD 826 and cross referenced many of the bushings simply by size. Even if they're too long, but correct I.D./O.D., just cut them down. You may want to cross reference a Murray of similar year and features as that's who produced the TRS models. John Deere is very strange when it comes to snowblowers:wavetowel2:
Edit, I see you have some experience with the real ones in your signature. If you post up a pick of the tractor body innards, someone likely can ID a Murray model that you can easily search up parts.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

I've tried about everything i can think of, It's the odd size of
.750 id and 1.125 od, That's the problem as i see no one else 
that uses a bushing that size. I have the older 1032 and those 
are different as well. Looks like i'm stuck a paying this ridiculous 
price of 27.40 each.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Lee, Is it a standard, round bushing with a lip? Not flat on one side to wedge in the sheet metal? If it is:

I found a Murray big frame blower but lost the link for the model number:facepalm_zpsdj194qh, but I think it was also a Briggs "Brute" lookalike. Got in their parts list and found
Murray part #581730MA (or drop the MA and also has hits). Same dimensions.
https://www.amazon.com/Murray-581730MA-Flange-Bearing/dp/B002UD5GI6?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0

R9303 Brass Axle Bearing Replaces Noma 581730

https://www.ombwarehouse.com/Noma-581730-Axle-Bearing.html


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Your an ace jt. Thanks a bunch i will be ordering 4. I like to
have spares.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Got my bushings in and the TRS32 is all back together waiting
for next winters snow.
Thanks a bunch jt.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Lee, As the guys around here say.......it never happened unless we see a picture:wavetowel2:


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks folks for the info in here, it will come in handy when the time comes for me to rebuild my TRS32.


----------

